# Can't get Nero 3 activated & FreeBSD 7.0 Release



## r1der (Nov 30, 2008)

Hi Forum,

I have just installed Linux Nero 3 out of the ports, they are up to date, i did this yesterday with portfetch. I installed Linux Nero 3 and it worked, without any failures/errors. The Program starts and ask me to enter a valid serial nr. but the OK button doesn't work if i do so. I tried this with the Nero 3 Trail Version from Neros Homepage but it was the same thing. I searched the internet for quite a while but didn't get any answers. I found out that i am not the only one how has this problem. May be someone has a succesfully working Nero 3 on FreeBSD, and is kind enough to tell me how he/she made this happen.

Cheers 

Daniel


----------



## danger@ (Nov 30, 2008)

are you sure you have got a serial no. for linux edition? I think the windows serials are different to linux ones...


----------



## Snelius (Dec 19, 2008)

This is a known bug


----------



## torqueturns (Apr 8, 2009)

danger@ said:
			
		

> are you sure you have got a serial no. for linux edition? I think the windows serials are different to linux ones...



I have the same issue with 7.1-RELEASE #4.  I've even purchased a key from the nero website for the linux version.  It allows the valid key to be input, but the OK key remains greyed out.


----------



## richardpl (Apr 8, 2009)

You need to buy serial number for FreeBSD version too.
In other words FreeBSD can not emulate all linux stuff.


----------



## graudeejs (Apr 8, 2009)

simply use k3b
or my easy to use script http://killasmurf86.lv/data/download/burn.sh.bz2
or any other available software


http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=1195

Why to pay, when you can do it for free?


----------



## roddierod (Apr 8, 2009)

richardpl said:
			
		

> You need to buy serial number for FreeBSD version too.
> In other words FreeBSD can not emulate all linux stuff.



There is a FreeBSD version?? The ports only have Linux Nero and the Nero home page doesn't say anything about a FreeBSD version - that I can find.


----------

